# Java-File Import



## jono (3. Dez 2021)

Hallo, 

Unzwar hat unser Prof. 2 Java-Files zum Download bereitgestellt. Nun möchte ich diese in eclipse importieren, aber es funktioniert nicht, weil ich beim Browsen über eclipse die Dateien, die beim "normalen" Öffnen des Explorers angezeigt werden, nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Warum?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (3. Dez 2021)

weil der eclipse filter die dateien nicht findet, öffne deinen browser und drag and drop die java dateien rein da du in eclipse nur projekte importieren kannst und nicht einfache klassen


----------



## jono (5. Dez 2021)

Per Drag and Drop funktioniert das aber nicht?


----------



## jono (5. Dez 2021)

Also habe den Browser in Eclipse geöffnet dann den Explorer nicht über den Browser sondern extern geöffnet und drag and drop in die browse Leiste versucht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Dez 2021)

wenn du .java dateien hast brauchst du ein projekt mit packages und in diese packages kannst du .java dateien rei nziehen


----------



## kneitzel (5. Dez 2021)

Wenn Du probleme hast, das in Eclipse zu machen: Mach in Eclipse einfach nur das neue Projekt und dann kopierst Du die Dateien außerhalb von Eclipse in die entsprechende Ordnerstruktur und wenn Du eclipse dann neu öffnest, dann solltest Du die Dateienauch in dem Projekt sehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Dez 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du probleme hast, das in Eclipse zu machen: Mach in Eclipse einfach nur das neue Projekt und dann kopierst Du die Dateien außerhalb von Eclipse in die entsprechende Ordnerstruktur und wenn Du eclipse dann neu öffnest, dann solltest Du die Dateienauch in dem Projekt sehen.


man kann auch rechtskllick auf das projekt klicken und refresh drücken dann brauchts keinen neustart


----------



## jono (5. Dez 2021)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> wenn du .java dateien hast brauchst du ein projekt mit packages und in diese packages kannst du .java dateien rei nziehen


Habe es so gemacht. Nun ist es so, dass ich folgende Meldung erhalten habe:

```
The declared package "" does not match the expected package "gll"
```
erzeugt durch folgenden Code:

```
import java.net.*;
```
Bzw. ist die Fehlermeldung in der Zeile dieses Codes


----------



## kneitzel (5. Dez 2021)

Das angegebene package in der Datei muss zu dem Ordner passen, in dem die Datei ist. Die Staei ist vermutlich direkt in dem Ordner src und als package ist gll angegeben. Daher gehört es in den Ordner src/gll. (Oder anders herum - die Dateien sind in src/gll und ohne package gehören diese in ./src.)


----------



## jono (5. Dez 2021)

D:\GLDR_Demo\gldr-demo\src\gll
Das ist der Pfad und in gll liegen die beiden .java-Dateien. Was muss ich jetzt genau ändern?


----------



## kneitzel (5. Dez 2021)

Was ist denn das angegebene Package. Den Fehler habe ich ja schon beschrieben. Und Eclipse hat doch auch einige Refactoring Möglichkeiten - so einen Fehler wirst Du per Rechtsklick oder so direkt von Eclipse beheben können lassen. Ich nutze Eclipse so gut wie nie, daher habe ich das nicht im Kopf. 

Tipp: Beschäftige Dich etwas mehr mit den Tools, die Du so nutzt. Die Tools sollte man - zumindest von den Grundfunktionalitäten her - doch kennen. Daher wirklich mal in Ruhe damit etwas mehr beschäftigen, als es nur die Uni verlangt. Das ist ja mit das grundlegende Tool und es ist ja nicht so, dass Du erst jetzt angefangen hast damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (5. Dez 2021)

```
package "packagename"
    
import xyz;
usw
```
so sieht im regelfall der anfang deiner java datei aus

in eclipse löscht du das package oben weg falls du eins hast, klickst auf die rote lampe und lässt dir den package namen generieren


----------



## jono (5. Dez 2021)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> so sieht im regelfall der anfang deiner java datei aus


stimmt 😂


----------

